# Header auf Apache



## Stephan Zesiger (9. September 2002)

Hallo

hab auf meinem Entwicklungssystem einen apache-server laufen. Jetzt möchte ich virtual host einrichten

meine statische ip: 62.2.000.00
domain-name (wurde vom provider mit der ip verknüpft): http://www.skyla.ch
webverzeichnis: c:/CFusionMX/wwwroot/skyla

kann mir jemand sagen, was ich genau in die httpd.conf reinschreiben muss? Hab jetzt schon alles ausprobiert.....pleeeeeeeze.


----------



## Stephan Zesiger (11. September 2002)

Das problem war folgendes: habe an meinen 2 webserver eine router/fireall, die den rechnern interne ip's verteilt . musste nun diese ip's in der windows-host und in der apache-config datei eintragen (und nicht meine statische ip)


----------

